# Votação - És de que Região ?



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Antes de votar, leia o primeiro post.


A votação deste thread não consiste em qualquer tipo de região política, mas sim na subregião do fórum na qual está inserido.

As subregiões são:

*NORTE*: Minho & Trás-os-Montes
*PORTO*: Porto & Área Metropolitana do Porto
*CENTRO*: Beira Litoral & Beira Interior
*LISBOA*: Lisboa & Área Metropolitana de Lisboa
*SUL*: Ribatejo & Alentejo & Algarve
*ILHAS*: Arquipélagos da Madeira & Açores


É dada a hipótese de múltipla escolha, para corresponder aos critérios referidos por alguns foristas. Nesse caso, se tiver um forte contacto com duas ou mais regiões, pode votar. (ex: ter casa no centro, trabalhar no Porto, entre outros.)

Veja também a contagem totalitária de foristas neste fórum. Só lá poderá obter a lista completa daqueles que se registaram no SSC, uma vez que alguns já não participam, e como tal não irão votar nesta poll.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Aos moderadores, que coloquem este e o thread totalitário em sticky. Um thread de constante consulta e actualização, e com uma componente estatística de relevo para o fórum, deve manter-se na primeira página. 

Thanx kay:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Porto e Área Metropolitana do Porto?:lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Sim. e Lisboa e respectiva área metropolitana.

Então, não votas? Põe em sticky sff.


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

dizer Porto e Área Metropolitana do Porto é redundante.


----------



## Viriatox (Feb 6, 2005)

Meu caso: sou originario do Centro mas vivo no estrangeiro e participo em todas as regiões, por isso não sou de nenhum sitio em concreto, nem de todos :nuts: . Que faço? não sei para onde ir :lol:.

Qual é o objetivo, saber as origens, as residencias ou quantas pessoas participam em cada subforum?


----------



## O Prof Godin (Sep 8, 2006)

…sou português…


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

não tem lógica.. isto baseia-se em quê? local de nascimento? área de residência? afinidade? e qual a diferença entre votar Porto e votar Norte?..


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

:sly: pq é que estão na poll dois daniel322? :sly:

isto é como nas votações do futebol? o meu voto vale por dois pela antiguidade? :lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ pois. ficaram dois. provavelmente foi defeito. pede ao Jan para apagar 1 então sff. 

o sistema eh por local de residência como o outro. mas caso trabalhes num outro sitio, podes votar nos dois. cada um vota no que quiser e no que achar que eh correcto pra ele. usando os critérios que bem apetecer. as zonas estão devidamente definidas, e cada um escolhe a que quiser... estar a dar critérios é limitar o voto. aqui o unico critério eh que pode, de facto, votar em mais do que uma. ninguem vai deturpar o seu proprio sentimento... por isso cada forista saberá melhor do que ninguem em que zona se insere.  



em todo o caso, o local de residencia deve prevalecer, como já havia dito.


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

Nascido no sul, de familias provenientes da AML e do Centro


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Coloquei a hipótese Além-Fronteiras para o pessoal que nasceu fora/vive fora.


----------



## pauloluso (Oct 10, 2007)

Reflex said:


> Coloquei a hipótese Além-Fronteiras para o pessoal que nasceu fora/vive fora.


Para quem já votou, como faço?:bash:


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

O máximo que posso fazer é meter 1 voto na contagem, mas não aparecerá o nome desse forumer.


----------



## pauloluso (Oct 10, 2007)

Reflex said:


> O máximo que posso fazer é meter 1 voto na contagem, mas não aparecerá o nome desse forumer.


Então mete um para mim no além-fronteiras


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Beiras (não gosto do nome Centro, é muito insípido)! :cucumber:


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

Nascido em Evora com pai de Arraiolos,mae de Evora e avos do concelho de Evora,tios de Evora


----------



## Ondas (Jun 9, 2007)

Nascido em Lisboa, com pai de Elvas e mãe de Mértola


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Nascido no Barreiro, com pai de Vila Nova da Barquinha e mãe de Tondela


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Mas a ideia é votarmos, quanto muito apenas onde moramos e nascemos (caso nao seja no mesmo sitio)...


----------



## mynuster (Aug 2, 2006)

Nascido em Viseu, com mae de S.Pedro do Sul e pai do Porto


----------



## Fmars (Jan 9, 2007)

Apesar de não ter residencia no Porto, a minha vida foi e é quase toda feita no Porto. Foi lá que estudei e é lá que trabalho. Só venho a Penafiel para dormir. Encaixo-me bem tanto no Porto como no Norte, mas optei pelo Porto.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ podes votar em duas regiões ou mais se quiseres


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

daniel322 said:


> :sly: pq é que estão na poll dois daniel322? :sly:
> 
> isto é como nas votações do futebol? o meu voto vale por dois pela antiguidade? :lol:


O meu então deve valer por três ou quatro e o do Marco por dez 

Votei em além fronteiras porque vivo fora durante a maior parte do tempo há já quase seis anos (o tempo passa depressa!!) e em Lisboa...


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

se votasses daki a 2 anos tambem votarias no porto... uma vez que nessa altura já estaremos casados, e provavelmente com filhos


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Fern, foge enquanto é tempo!!:lol:


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Porquê que achas que estou em Brighton :lol:

@Dani- se aguentares os 9 meses não me importo


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Isso é muito perto!! Estava a falar qualquer coisa mais longe... tipo Singapura, ou Sidney ou mesmo Marte!:lol:


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Já mandei uma carta à NASA para saber se me aceitam como candidato à expedição que planeiam mandar a Marte em 2037... no entanto talvez já seja tarde demais :tongue3:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

nao te preocupes que eu aguento os 9 meses.... tens eh de ter paciencia pk posso ter uma depressao pos parto :lol:


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

Sou do Centro mas de acordo com a Nuts II sou do Sul!


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

O Prof Godin said:


> …sou português…


Bela bofetada de luva branca Professor! :applause:

Sou de Lisboa, mas vivo em Madrid actualmente.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Pelha said:


> Bela bofetada de luva branca Professor! :applause:
> 
> Sou de Lisboa, mas vivo em Madrid actualmente.


bofetada de luva branca? qual é o problema de dizermos a nossa região? só se ele tiver vergonha da dele.


Eu sou de *VILA NOVA DE FAMALICÃO*, sub-região do *VALE DO AVE*, distrito de *BRAGA*, região *NORTE*


----------



## Lissabona (Feb 24, 2008)

Sou *alfacinha* com costelas saloias e alentejanas :cheers:


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

Fala-me das tuas costelas alentejanas


----------



## Lissabona (Feb 24, 2008)

LOL algodor-mértola


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

..


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

Ainda tens familia la?


----------



## Lissabona (Feb 24, 2008)

familia afastada mas tnho, e familia q mora aqui tem la uma casa no monte


----------



## NewTomorrow (Dec 12, 2007)

Nasci na Venezuela e vivo na Madeira


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Um emigra 

Teus pais eram Madeirenses certo?


----------



## AlexandreAmaro (Aug 29, 2007)

Nasci em Castelo Branco, os meus pais são de Bragança (ele) e Viseu (ela), conheceram-se em Coimbra a estudar, já vivi em Lisboa e agora, por fim, vivo em Coimbra. Ou seja, sou Português! :lol::cheers:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Nasci em Aveiro, estive em Angola ainda puto, mais tarde na África do Sul tendo regressado novamente a Aveiro. :banana:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

belo "passeio" paulo


----------



## Obidos (Dec 23, 2005)

Eu sou alem-fronteiras... mas acho que podia ir no Porto-AMP :lol: :lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ força! eh da maneira que vens viver com o jonny.... (ou comigo :lol: uhuhuhu)


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

para quê? para ficares com dois pais?:rofl:


----------



## orberto74 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mãe de Campo Maior, pai de Badajoz, nascido em Badajoz
Bom día a todos!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Bem vindo kay:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

JohnnyMass said:


> para quê? para ficares com dois pais?:rofl:


LOL! para ficar com dois "pais"?... eu talvez substituisse uma das vogais


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

orberto74 said:


> Mãe de Campo Maior, pai de Badajoz, nascido em Badajoz
> Bom día a todos!


Eurocidade:lol::lol:


----------



## orberto74 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mais sim! eurocidade Elvas-Badajoz-Campo Maior! 

Viva a raia!!


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

E Evora ...fica de fora?:lol:


----------



## napolit (Feb 9, 2006)

orberto74 said:


> Mãe de Campo Maior, pai de Badajoz, nascido em Badajoz
> Bom día a todos!


Edit. PM .


----------



## JeTBoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Centro, Coimbra.


----------



## marcoaraujo (May 2, 2006)

Finalmente votei nisto lol

Votei Porto apesar de nunca lá ter vivido, mas vou para lá residir a partir de Agosto, por acho que já posso votar nisso 

cumps


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Bom voto! 

Os meus votos, são de boas-vindas, para ti!  Temos de ir beber umas cervejolas :lol: já que nao conheces mt isto... eu mostro-te uns sitios porreiros!


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

bom, o Porto ta a dominart, apesar de nem parecer!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

nao parece pk? os subforuns do porto têm estado bastante activos, e muitos de nós inda nao votamos neste thread. (apesar disso se aplicar para todos os grupos, excepto os do centro e sul, cuja grande parte ja votou. os do sul so têm 7, pk sao mm poucos efectivamente).


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> excepto os do centro e sul, cuja grande parte ja votou.


grande parte?.. só Coimbra tem pouco mais de 30 utilizadores nos censos.. aqui estão 22 para a zona toda.. e Viseu?.. Aveiro?.. Castelo Branco?.. Covilhã?.. etc..


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

eu sei, mas a discrepancia eh maior, julgo eu.


----------



## marcoaraujo (May 2, 2006)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> Bom voto!
> 
> Os meus votos, são de boas-vindas, para ti!  Temos de ir beber umas cervejolas :lol: já que nao conheces mt isto... eu mostro-te uns sitios porreiros!


tkx, isso era porreiro :cheers: a partir de dia 25 tou aí batidinho


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

sou do Centro obviamente


----------



## Karsh (Jun 13, 2005)

Só agora votei, já toda a gente sabe que sou da cidade mais a norte de Portugal e naturalmente sou da região Norte.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Norte carago xD


----------



## Jacinto-Coimbra (Oct 10, 2008)

Nascido no Minho: -Viatodos (Barcelos).
Hà 10 anos a viver e trabalhar na bela cidade Coimbra!!
(Meu voto para Coimbra e Norte).

:banana:


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Jacinto-Coimbra said:


> Nascido no Minho: -Viatodos (*Barcelos*).
> Hà 10 anos a viver e trabalhar na bela cidade Coimbra!!
> (Meu voto para Coimbra e Norte).
> 
> :banana:


bela terra:banana:


----------



## GAMM (Sep 2, 2008)

Jacinto-Coimbra said:


> Nascido no Minho: -Viatodos (Barcelos).
> Hà 10 anos a viver e trabalhar na bela cidade Coimbra!!
> (Meu voto para Coimbra e Norte).
> 
> :banana:


Oh my God!!
Que aconteceu??


----------



## fernao (May 14, 2006)

GAMM said:


> Oh my God!!
> Que aconteceu??


e' normal, ritmo aeminiense, chegou ca' nunca mais quis outra coisa :banana::cheers::lol:


----------



## Luís Raposo Alves (Oct 25, 2008)

Já votei. Votei em todas as regiões, excepto além fronteiras. Tou como o prof godin, sou de Portugal...

Mas qual é o objectivo disto? O que é que interessa saber de onde é que as pessoas são?

Já agora porque é que não fazem uma estatística sobre a cor dos olhos das pessoas, por exemplo? para saber quem tem mais olhos azuis ou verdes ou castanhos...


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Já fizemos sobre a quantidade de centímetros das nossas pilas. 

Foi um thread um pouco machista, uma vez que as meninas do fórum não puderam votar. (pelo menos, supostamente não poderiam... é claro que nunca se sabe)

já agora, quantos centímetros tem a tua? aviso-te que se forem poucos não te darás bem por estas bandas :rofl:


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Luís, não ligue...:nuts::lol:


----------



## Luís Raposo Alves (Oct 25, 2008)

21 cm, grosso


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

:lol: ahhh... desse modo irás fazer furor.


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

Luís Raposo Alves said:


> 21 cm, grosso


Comparado com os meus 25 cm...nao é nada...


----------



## DinamiT (Jan 3, 2009)

Finalmente votei! (embora ter-me registado só ontem xD)

- Nascido e residente em Loures (Lisboa) 
- *Mãe* de Angola e *Pai* de Oliveira de Hospital... agora ambos vivem em Loures-

Quanto ao tamanho da pila.... fico atraz de muitos por ka.... 17 cm  (Tendo em conta que tenho 15 anos....) xD


----------



## DinamiT (Jan 3, 2009)

Quanto às cervejolas, Daniel..... Também sou novo por aki.... (tou-me a fazer ao piso se não tenhas precebido xD) Pagas tu! xD

Cumps. DinamiT


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Fábio_Braga (Sep 7, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## NewTomorrow (Dec 12, 2007)

Barragon said:


> Um emigra
> 
> Teus pais eram Madeirenses certo?


eram sim


----------



## Mad_max2 (Jun 7, 2008)

onde posso votar????


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

Mad_max2 said:


> onde posso votar????


Na tua Junta de Freguesia ou pela Internet se já tiveres o Modelo 43.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

em cima, na poll. (a cena onde tem o nome das cidades)


----------



## MPC_PT (Apr 29, 2008)

Sky11 said:


> Na tua Junta de Freguesia ou pela Internet se já tiveres o Modelo 43.


Nao percebi essa Sky11 :dunno:


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

Sky11 said:


> Na tua Junta de Freguesia ou pela Internet se já tiveres o Modelo 43.


:lol:


----------



## alexis9000 (Feb 15, 2009)

Mad_max2 said:


> onde posso votar????


Duh, na votação aí por cima da nossa conversa, ahah. Não te esqueças que só podes votar uma vez.


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

alexis9000 said:


> Não te esqueças que só podes votar uma vez.


A excepção é (aliás era) o UPC e o Un-UPC.


----------



## Daniela_Artur (Dec 2, 2007)

Votado!


----------



## cmmaia (Jun 13, 2009)

Acabei de fazer a votação!


----------



## MRPH (Jun 3, 2008)

Sou do Brasil.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Porto a chegar aos 50 por votação!


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

Eu e o LRA aparecemos nas Ilhas e somos ambos de Lisboa.... hno:hno:


----------



## paumar (Oct 29, 2009)

Mais um para o Norte


----------



## JB. (Sep 18, 2009)

Também já votei.

Curioso o facto do o Porto ter mais votos que o Norte e Lisboa mais votos que o Centro :lol:


----------



## Miguel Portela (Jan 21, 2008)

hno:hno: Não posso votar não aparece a minha região.hno:hno:


----------



## marciomaco (Jan 17, 2009)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> *NORTE*: Minho & Trás-os-Montes
> *PORTO*: Porto & Área Metropolitana do Porto


Eu não sei onde entrar, eu sou de Santo Tirso :bash:


----------



## vinc7e (Jan 27, 2009)

marciomaco said:


> Eu não sei onde entrar, eu sou de Santo Tirso :bash:


Santo Tirso pertence à AMP


----------



## subLiminar (Nov 22, 2009)

Olá, mais um Oeirense aqui, Oeiras essa bela localidade!!


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

Alentejo...:cheers:


----------



## Lile (Jul 1, 2010)

Do centro. kay:


----------



## Salves (Mar 26, 2013)

Sou de Torres Novas e sinceramente não sei se voto Sul ou Centro. É que aqui (fórum) considera-se Ribatejo como sul, mas eu que aqui morei tantos anos não consigo entender isso, pois sempre me vi como sendo do centro. Aliás, esta área de ribatejo tem pouco. Não há lezírias, cavalos, touradas... Estamos próximos da Serra d'Aire e um pouco de costas voltadas para o Tejo... :hm:


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

^^

Estás num grande dilema :lol:


----------



## Salves (Mar 26, 2013)

^^ 

Pois já vi que sim :lol: 

Ontem estive a ler uns threads aqui da minha zona e em quase todos havia a dúvida, sul ou centro. Inclusive no da minha cidade, penso também ter lido lá sobre isso. A minha opinião para o assunto, se é que interessa, é de que morei quase toda a minha vida no centro de Portugal.


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

considero isso centro. É como ter Ourém e Fátima na Região Centro mas já no distrito de Santarém...


----------



## Paulo.Santos (Nov 25, 2009)

Na minha opinião é Centro, sem dúvida.


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

O teu voto deve basear-se única e exclusivamente no contexto geográfico. Seguindo este princípio, Torres Novas pertence à região centro.

Sul é Alentejo e Algarve.


----------



## Salves (Mar 26, 2013)

Votei centro pessoal. O que confunde aqui é a antiga província do Ribatejo, que já nem existe. Por outro lado, Torres Novas está no Médio Tejo, logo é centro (grande confusão :nuts.

Se formos pelo senso, e apenas e só por aí, Torres Novas é de caras "centro". Obrigado pela opinião


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

luisribeiro said:


> Natural de Guimarães, actualmente a viver em Lisboa.





Cbr Domes said:


> Natural e residente de Coimbra.





Gouveia said:


> Natural do Parque Natural da Serra da Estela e a residir no Parque Natural do Sudoeste Alentejano e Costa Vicentina.
> 
> 
> :weirdo: :lol:


Natural e 100% Bio.


----------



## The_Knight_rider (Oct 22, 2012)

Desde quando o Ribatejo pertence ao Sul?hno:hno:


----------



## The_Knight_rider (Oct 22, 2012)

Já cá vivo há mais de 20 anos e sempre foi considerado Centro, ai este País!!!


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

^^Já vi que estás a abordar o assunto sob a perspectiva das NUTS.

Segundo a NUTSII, parte do Ribatejo (sub-região Lezíria do Tejo) pertence à região do Alentejo (sul de Portugal).

Mas, como eu não ligo muito a essa cena das NUTS, para mim a região Sul engloba o distrito de Setúbal (excepto a sub-região Península de Setúbal), o de Beja e Faro.


Algo deste género...


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Sul para mim é abaixo do Tejo (excepto a Península de Setúbal, que é LVT). Aliás acho a melhor regionalização a das províncias tradicionais, podendo juntar a Beira Alta e Beira Baixa fazendo a Beira Interior. Acho que tem muito mais lógica.


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

paradise at Tagus said:


> ^^Já vi que estás a abordar o assunto sob a perspectiva das NUTS.


A perspectiva deve ser muito baixa


----------



## JOliveira91 (Feb 23, 2012)

Apesar de regiões como a NUTSIII Entre Douro e Vouga serem consideradas como Região Norte, eu nao considero, pela simples razão, de que também não considero a margem sul do Douro como região norte... Acho que existe um certo contraste na paisagem para sul do Rio Douro que é notoriamente fora do Norte, já a partir de Vila Nova de Gaia...


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Alcanena é Lisboa e Vale do Tejo, tal como Rio Maior ou assim....


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

Cbr Domes said:


> Cheira a sul, cheira bem, cheira a Lisboa.


Quero que graves um vídeo a cantar isso e que ponhas no youtube...


----------



## luisribeiro (Dec 29, 2009)

alentejolover said:


> Quero que graves um vídeo a cantar isso e que ponhas no youtube...


Se tu entrares pago-te um copo...


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

luisribeiro said:


> Se tu entrares pago-te um copo...


 Não Obrigado :lol:


----------



## Jogador Pensador (Aug 1, 2013)

Sou da Estremadura porque sou de Lisboa.


----------



## marciomaco (Jan 17, 2009)

Pois, entretanto Santo Tirso tornou-se parte da AMP, por isso o meu voto deveria de mudar de NORTE para PORTO :lol:


----------



## NunoMC (Oct 27, 2013)

Bem-vindo (futuramente) e boa sorte em Portugal 

Em relação aos seguros, *aqui*.


----------



## Crystallize (Aug 13, 2017)

A Regiao do Norte e a mais bonita, mas eu vivo no centro, por isso...


----------



## Lusitano Ibérico (Sep 21, 2017)

nascido em matosinhos mãe e pai matosinhense


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Welcome kay:

:cheers:


----------

